# Goats milk



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone know if it's okay to give goats milk? Just thought it might be a nice change from water
Thanks


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

If there is any need to support feed a puppy then we use goat's milk - so there should be no problem there.

I'd personally not "replace" the water for the milk - I'd keep the water as a constant and just add another bowl of the milk as an option if you fancied.

Stephen X


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Julia
I just thought maybe once a month it would be a nice change for her


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Once a month is not going to be an issue - so why not try it. I'd personally run them together as I mentioned above initially - as you don't want to run the risk of her turning her nose up at the water on-going in favour of the milk !

I'd think - once in a while as a nice treat a bowl of warm milk would be very comforting of an evening.

Stephen X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I give my cockapoos natural yogurt as a treat, they love it .. but never thought of goats milk .. just tell Pushca not to tell my girls or they will think they are missing out lol


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

That's how we got our last dog to eat his food. He'd empty his bowl because next came his milk.

Always had water down but he knew mealtimes meant milk .... At 45kg plus Derek's love of milk it would have been easier having a cow on tap

Is goats milk ok for cockapoos?

K xx


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

We give Tilly puppy milk as a treat every so often.
We get it from Pets at home or Tesco


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

My breeder told me to feed rudi oatabix with goats milk for her breakfast and she loves it - doesnt have a bad tummy but all my friends went crazy saying it was bad for dogs but i assured them it was cows milk that is bad xxx


----------

